# MMA Newbie needs a sig.



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, i just would like to know if anyone here has the time to help me out. I would love a sig of Forrest Griffin. I would like a the centre pic of Forrest to be this one.
http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?imgu...ch&ei=WPPhTefyEoiOuQPJk7m0Bg&biw=1099&bih=495

And a pic on both sides to be of Forrest fighting, can be any....suprise me. Also i realize the pic i gave is black and white, so feel free to mess around with the colours untill it looks right with the other two pics you find.

If you need any more info or help please just ask.

Really appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Think you have to be gold to rock a sig.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Think you have to be gold to rock a sig.


RustyRenegade, crushing newbies dreams since '10.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rusty is right, you have to be a premium member to have a sig. PM the staff if/when you upgrade to get this thread unlocked


----------

